# new cycling group in frimley



## gs-velo (4 Jul 2017)

hello just a short post .
we are a new cycling club in the frimley/camberley/farnborough area .
we run weekly rides and cater for road/mtb .[all ages and abilitys ]
looking for new members . we have a good social side as well . please check out or webpage .
www.gs-velo.com 
or our facebook page .


----------



## S-Express (4 Jul 2017)

Head to head with Farnborough & Camberley CC??


----------



## Welsh wheels (4 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Head to head with Farnborough & Camberley CC??


GS Velo look to have more of a relaxed emphasis, so not necessarily head to head.


----------



## gs-velo (4 Jul 2017)

more relaxed . no pressure on buying club kit .
more social and cycling side to it .
mtb rides and any one can lead rides. we are totally different in format .


----------

